# New cordless walk behind sprayer and humid acid demo video



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

I made this video last week and it shows my new factory built liquid sprayer which surprised me at what a great job it did. I will do a longer review later but if you are interested in seeing it in action and how I did a liquid humid acid treatment please check this out.

https://youtu.be/tEsJI6MsJaY


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

MAKOR Thumbs UP!!!!!

You missed yer callin'! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

440mag said:


> MAKOR Thumbs UP!!!!!
> 
> You missed yer callin'! :thumbup: :lol:


Thanks 440mag I really appreciate it!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I've watched several of your videos and I've enjoyed them. You have an easy voice to listen to, you speak well, and seem to be knowledgeable about the subject matter. You have a fan here in TN. I just wish you had Bermuda.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I've watched several of your videos and I've enjoyed them. You have an easy voice to listen to, you speak well, and seem to be knowledgeable about the subject matter. You have a fan here in TN. I just wish you had Bermuda.


I'm glad he doesn't


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I've watched several of your videos and I've enjoyed them. You have an easy voice to listen to, you speak well, and seem to be knowledgeable about the subject matter. You have a fan here in TN. I just wish you had Bermuda.


That's very kind of you to say. Thank you. I have only lived in New England so I don't know about those grasses at all. I had a friend from FL used to come up all the time and he would always say he couldn't believe how soft our grasses were. He would lie down on them, was like watching a kid in the snow. Always made me laugh. Thanks again for the nice word. Lots more videos coming, not al lawn but everything about taking care of your own house and hopefully saving some money doing it..


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

I forgot to post this earlier but this shows a different type of humid acid that is in a dry form then rehydrated, extremely concentrated compared to other products. I also did a mini-review and demo a new cordless walk behind yard sprayer that sprays about a 11' swath.

It offers some pretty cool features and I show quite a bit of that as well if you like the technology side. It will also be handy for many other liquid products. Thank you

https://youtu.be/tEsJI6MsJaY


----------



## Success (Jun 15, 2017)

Nice!!! How much is that thing???


----------

